

YouTube banned on HN? - hxn

When I try to submit a YouTube video, I get a STOP SPAMMING message. Is YouTube banned?<p>The video I wanted to submit is of a selfmade drone with 2000kv (not mine).
======
brudgers
Googling "selfmade drone with 2000kv" turned up the video that appears to be
banned based on your comment.

Googling "Quadmovr" which appears prominently in the video produces a lot of
SEO'd results. It wouldn't surprise me if they'd hammered HN. Combined with
the relative dormancy of your account, there's a good chance that the account
and the specific video correlate with previous problematic accounts to trigger
blocking.

That a link to the video was posted anyway despite the request to stop
spamming suggests that the heuristic may not be out of line.

------
FatalLogic
YouTube doesn't seem to be banned

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9440832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9440832)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9443733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9443733)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=www.youtube.com%2F&sort=byDate...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=www.youtube.com%2F&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
hxn
Lets see if a comment works

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p5uDf9i_Yc&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p5uDf9i_Yc&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
hxn
That works. Well, that is the video that gives me the STOP SPAMMING message.

------
sctb
Please email hn@ycombinator.com with any questions or issues.

------
MichaelCrawford
I don't know but I would be unsurprised were spammers plying their trade
through youtube.

Is the video hosted anywhere else?

